# el centro ingles cadiz



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me some information on the el centro ingles in cadiz?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

morro said:


> Can anyone give me some information on the el centro ingles in cadiz?


It's a big English language school in El Puerto de Santa Maria, a very nice seaside town just across the bay from the ancient city of Cadiz. It has its own website, in English and Spanish, which should tell you everything you need to know.
El Centro Ingles - Colegio ingles - The English Centre - Language school


----------

